# Engine code?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi forum.....Just a qq.....is this a legit engine block code....38H145532?

Thanks...


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Where exactly on the engine did you find that code?

If you can (it's hard to see, you may need a good light and a mirror), get the 4-character date code which will be on top of the block, at the rear, near the distributor hole. It will probably be one alpha character followed by 3 numeric characters.

There are several reference sites available on the net. This one has some good photos and examples.
http://www.teufert.net/identify/identify.htm


Bear


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Since this is in the 2004-2006 GTO section, are we talkin about a Pontiac engine, or what ?

If this is a Pontiac engine, I can't think of a code that could even be mistaken for QQ.

http://www.wallaceracing.com/enginesearch4.htm


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bigD said:


> Since this is in the 2004-2006 GTO section, are we talkin about a Pontiac engine, or what ?
> 
> If this is a Pontiac engine, I can't think of a code that could even be mistaken for QQ.



Duhhhhhh...... I completely missed that this was in the late model section. :wink3::surprise::frown3:


----------

